# Looking at this 89 Yoda for 'clean up'



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

(1989 Toyota Tacoma 4x4 (22RE)- 4cyc., great on gas, 171k (highway miles), 5spd, runs and drives great, ready to drive, 31" tires, SOLID FRAME(NO RUST ON FRAME!!), body has a few small surface rust stops, nothing major at all, there no rust holes in this truck, great for daily driver.
A few not perfect things about the truck is that slowly the clutch is going(slips a bit when getting on it). A new clutch would cost roughly a $100. And also as you can see its missing the grill piece and has a dent in the front right fender. Also, the typical cracked signal lights. I am willing to work with the price on that still considering the truck is still drivable by all means and runs great with a SOLID FRAME!! Make an offer! JUST BOUGHT NEW CLUTCH NOT INSTALLED THOUGH!! DURALAST CLUTCH!! COMPLETE ASSMEBLY!!! ) -from the craigslist add

$2,300OBO


Im wanting to add our 6'6" western to it. Would it have enough power to push light snow.

Thanks
Greg


----------



## PhatSupraTT (Aug 20, 2007)

My first vehicle was an '89 Yota exactly as described and it was a great truck. I never pushed any snow with it but judging from how my 2000 4cyl Tacoma pushes snow, I'd say it's more than capable. Plow in 4-low and you'll have no issues.

Mark


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I would offer him $2000 and drive it away. Clutch labor will be $600-700 at a shop. Not hard to do but as with any 4x4 more stuff to take out. The duralast clutches seem to have a heavy pedal and don't last as long. I always use a Toyota replacement.

The western plow you had will bolt right up to it.

You will find that the 22re actually has more low rpm torque then the early V6. It pushes snow great and gets great mileage.

Finally blow out the inside of the frame, paint it with rust bullet or something like it and then use fluid film every fall. My 92 shows no rust since I did this is 2001


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Check the frame by the rear spring perches towards the cab. Also, seen a lot of cross tubes rot out where the shocks mount. Yota's rot from the inside out... take a flat head with ya and push around the weld points of the frame. If their soft you got a cancer growing in there!! An '89 is due to have some frame rot for sure somewhere. Make great trucks if you can keep the frame together. Got an '86 and the only reason it's parked is too many vehicles but had to weld the frame up a couple of years back. No big thing to fix as long as U got a welder... just my 2 cents. Good luck with it!


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

I bought a very similar 1989 yoda for $850. Added a meyer plow and plowed a ton of driveways with that thing.


----------



## Unimount219 (Jan 9, 2008)

Take it , Ive got a 86 Yota and its the best plowtruck ive ever plowd with, but make sure that the frame isnt rusting even cracking, thats the only problem with mine behind the passanger door by the leafspring bracket its rusting through badly but for beign a 4cyl its awesome and great on gas 20$ all week and plowing.


----------

